# Hot Water Brown!



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

Just noticed while camping that the Hot water is coming out brown. I thought it was capmpground water, but after noticing that the water from their faucet was fine and our cold water was fine, I concluded it must be our hot water heater. I did flush it a couple of times before leaving for the trip and the first day the water was fine. So what could be the problem? Should I flush again? Is there a better way to do it? Can I fix the problem? Please help, it sucks to go without hot water for a week.
Kev


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I would pull the drain plug and see if the water in the heater is actually brown. If it is flush it a few more times and see if that clears up the problem.

If you have an anode rod, be sure it is newer and has not been eroded to the inner rod.

Beyond that, it has me stumped as all other components in the system are plastic.


----------

